# 3 Fatties



## jaxgatorz

Decided to do a few fatties today.. I went with some jambalaya with andouille sausage..Then threw in some shrimp and sprinkled on some Old Bay...Also used muenster cheese underneath the filling...


----------



## chilerelleno

Oh... My... Gosh...  Mike...

Dammit man, Mike ya got me salivating so hard, trying not to drool.
Beautiful combination in those Fatties, and great finished color to that bacon too.
But... But those slices, oh yeah, slap it between some fresh baguette bread for an awesome Po'boy.

Those pics are very much _Carousel_ material, just so drool worthy.
*Like!
*
Also, which therm are you using with multi probes?


----------



## GATOR240

Those are some really fine looking fatties. Like!


----------



## nimrod

Looking good!!! 
 Craig


----------



## Smkryng

Holy cow those look awesome!


----------



## SonnyE

Oh My!
Looks delicioieus!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker

Dude those fatties look amazing. Love the jambalaya theme and those shrimp are an oxymoron. That’s not a combo I would have ever considered myself. I’m envious, two thumbs up.

George


----------



## motocrash

Exemplary combination man,beautifully done.


----------



## jaxgatorz

chilerelleno said:


> Oh... My... Gosh...  Mike...
> 
> Dammit man, Mike ya got me salivating so hard, trying not to drool.
> Beautiful combination in those Fatties, and great finished color to that bacon too.
> But... But those slices, oh yeah, slap it between some fresh baguette bread for an awesome Po'boy.
> 
> Those pics are very much _Carousel_ material, just so drool worthy.
> *Like!
> *
> Also, which therm are you using with multi probes?


 Thanks Chile !!


----------



## jaxgatorz

Thanks every1... It tasted even better for breakfast .:D


----------



## petehalsted

Wow, now that fatty has my name written all over it!


----------



## SmokinAl

Those are some of the best looking fatties I have seen, I love the choice of ingredients!
I also like that you didn't do the bacon weave, cause that second layer never gets done.
Those sliced up on slider buns would be awesome!
Congrats on making the carousel!!
Al


----------



## Smoke23

Great looking fatties!
Congratulations on making the carousel!!


----------



## Jeff Wright

Wow. those look terrific.  Serves to inspire that just about anything can be thrown into these things.  Al,  that was a good observation.  Makes making these fatties less daunting, as the last weave I did was a disaster, as much becuase the not getting all done/greasy.

Well done, Mike.


----------



## crazymoon

JG, Nice job on those fatties!!!!! like


----------



## HideP0under17737

wow, those look great! my wife and i were trying to decide what to cook next in the smoker......problem solved lol


----------



## SonnyE

SmokinAl said:


> Those are some of the best looking fatties I have seen, I love the choice of ingredients!
> I also like that you didn't do the bacon weave, cause that second layer never gets done.
> Those sliced up on slider buns would be awesome!
> Congrats on making the carousel!!
> Al



Oh now Al, you're just saying that because you can't weave baskets, or knit socks... :rolleyes:;)


----------



## ab canuck

Great looking fatties Mike. Always a good combo IMO with Jambalaya!!!!! Point for sure. Congrats on the carousel ride.


----------



## nanuk

MMMM

I'm getting fat just looking at your Fatties


----------



## flash gordon m.d.

it looks like the bacon stayed on beautifully even without the basket weave. any particular difficulty in making it stick?


----------



## jaxgatorz

flash gordon m.d. said:


> it looks like the bacon stayed on beautifully even without the basket weave. any particular difficulty in making it stick?


No sir.. It sticks like glue to the sausage..


----------



## Swampworks

Replying' to follow!


----------



## shinny

Do you remember what temp to smoked these? They look fantastic!


----------



## jaxgatorz

shinny said:


> Do you remember what temp to smoked these? They look fantastic!


250°


----------



## shinny

Thank you


----------



## loosechangedru

Whoa! I've got a couple fatties on right now, and I wish they were both Jambalaya fatties! Looks delicious!


----------



## xray

Those are some beautiful fatties!! I like the bacon without the weave. I’ll admit the weave intimidates me lol

I’ll have to try the jambalaya fattie. Adding it to my never ending and expanding to-do list.


----------

